# slp mufflers



## a2j3m (Apr 16, 2009)

i was wondering if anyone knew if i could just buy the loudmouth2 mufflers for 189.00 and have them welded into the place of the stock mufflers? has anyone heard of this or know if the exhaust would sound good?


----------



## jpalamar (Jul 22, 2008)

SLP is so loud its horrible. Just my 2 cents. Any exhaust shop can weld a muffler in place. Qustion is... are the exhaust tips already on those mufflers?


----------



## caryabhi126 (May 26, 2009)

Yeah! it is right.


----------



## macgto7004 (Jul 22, 2007)

I have the SLP LM1 on my 04. Yes, they are loud, but not terribly so. It sound very good, with a deep rumble. Tolerable on highway cruise. 
I have the whole cat-back LM1, but you can buy just the mufflers, as the rest of the cat-back is just pipes.
Here is a vid of my car with LM1.






mac


----------



## Mark_Lide (Sep 10, 2008)

The guy that had my car had the SLP LM2 welded in place of stockers and I added the xpipe and it sound better now than it did.


----------

